# Polishing a stainless steel kitchen sink.



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Mine seems to always look crummy. I think that it is the hard water but it just doesn't seen truly clean.

I found a solution!!!!! I used one of those Mr. Clean sponges and BarKeepers cleaner. Now, I was very gentle because that cleaner is very coarse and I scrubbed it all over and very well. Then, I rinsed it and wiped it dry and :banana02::banana02: WOW! It looks so shiney and clean now!

Also, every night, I like to spray it with vinegar and wipe it dry. That keeps the crud and water marks away!


----------

